# rapido spares



## minkymoo (Mar 4, 2008)

Good afternoon all, anyone else waiting for RAPIDO parts, my local dealer has spent 10weeks (he says) waiting for a replacement headlamp for my 2005 986f a class, he blames the factory for this,he insists that he is chasing them for this but after this long wait I am begining to doubt that Rapido can be that poor at all.
Has anyone else suffering this delay or can suggest a way to contact Rapido
Thanks minkymoo


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

I doubt if a lamp is made just for Rapido. Try to read the name and number on the lamp and 'Google' it.
May well be a Hella item.
Sourcing it through the dealer means you wil be paying Rapido and dealers mark up.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

The headlights (both dip and high beam) fitted to Rapido A Class motorhomes are Hella 90mm unnits and should be available through you local Hella agent.

. You should see your ones here second from the left, top line.


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

Contact at Rapido is a man named Anthony Pfaff who is the english speaking contact who you can contact on +33243301070 or email him at [email protected] by all accounts he is very helpful
Don


----------



## Ray mead (Jun 12, 2018)

Hi can anybody help me I need a electric control panel for my Rapido 997m, year 2006


----------



## harryn (Aug 9, 2020)

I'm looking for a gas locker grill vent for my rapido 779 2001 can anyone help please.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

The email address in post #4 above is a generic one, [email protected] so although it was posted 8yrs ago it might still be worth a try.

Tho there are businesses in this country that deal with 2nd hand spares - https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAAegQIBRAC&usg=AOvVaw1PkkMqAJE4cv79Qm7AEeRo is one I think.


----------

